# Early Season Report from Cape Verde.....



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

the blues are chewing in cape verde, check out the report from capt. zak on the "amelia":

http://www.marlincapeverde.com/Latest_from_the_Captain.html

good luck and catch 'em up -


----------

